# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Pediastrum simplex.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañero esta vez quiero enseñaros una de las joyas que uno puede encontrar en una muestra de agua, es una clorofita llamada  Pediastrum simplex.
Por regla general se encuentra en aguas cargada de materia orgánica y su equilibrio lo mantiene gracias a la forma estrellada de la unión de sus células. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (03-jun-2014),jlois (05-jun-2014),Los terrines (03-jun-2014),santy (24-jun-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo dos fotos más de este capitulo, como podéis suponer he realizado un montón más de ellas pero solo pongo una pequeña representación.
Seguiré subiendo temas de microorganismos acuáticos tal me vaya organizando. :Smile: 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (04-jun-2014),jlois (05-jun-2014),Los terrines (04-jun-2014),santy (24-jun-2014)

----------


## santy

Que formaciones más asombrosas hay en la naturaleza, y si no fuera por la labor que haces nos las perderíamos. sigue así porfa :Smile: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (28-jun-2014)

----------

